# Mojo is at the Rainbow Bridge



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*
God Bless Mojo-May he Rest In Peace*

I am so very sorry to have to share this very sad news. When I didn't hear from Mary, I asked Alesia of GRRSWF call her and Alesia sent me an email that Mojo was at the Bridge.

Mojo went to the Rainbow Bridge on October 4th. He had a collapsed lung and the other lung was filling with fluid.

Mary is absolutely devastated, but I pray she will return here.

MOJO and MARY had so many angels on and off this forum, that were willing to do anything they could to help. I know Mary and Mojo are so grateful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was so hoping Mojo would pull through .....he and Mary really had a special bond.

RIP dear Mojo......


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so so so so sorry, I know that Mojo was her saving grace and companion. I hope that she comes back here for support, I think that Mojo passed the baton to us to help and support her. Please, if you can get her a message, tell her that she has friends here that are here to help.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mainegirl*

Mainegirl

I agree-I think Mojo helped lead her to this forum so we could all help Mary deal with his loss. Mojo was her everything.

What a very special boy Mojo was.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

oh that is so sad, i am praying for her during this sad time


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry to read this. I kept checking as often as I could on Mojo. This is so sad. My thoughts and prayers are with you Mary. Godspeed Mojo on your journey to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP Sweet Mojo. Mary, there are Many who think of you and wish you peace in the passing of your special boy. No One truly knows the bond except those of us whom have walked in your shoes. xxxxoooo (( and big hugs )))


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for her. This is never ever easy and when you have such a special relationship/bond it's just so much harder. Knowing sometime it will happen never ever helps you prepare for the deep grieving and sense of loss that ultimately hits.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My heart is just breaking for Mary. I know what a deep bond she had with Mojo. 

Mary, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed dear Mojo. I am so sorry Mary. Know how painful it is.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Mojo ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

This just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for Mary. There will be a lot of golden friends meeting Mojo at the bridge.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry Mary...RIP Mojo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

God Bless you for doing the Rainbow Bridge pic of Mojo!

Mary will just treasure it.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Karen for letting us know. I sent her an email letting her know the board has many prayers going on for her and Mojo; I am sure she is devastated as we all would be.

She gave him the kindest gift of all, to be set free. K


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mary, my condolences on the passing of Mojo. Sending you much strength and healing thoughts and strength to your entire family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is very sad news. Mojo meant world to Mary. So many of us know how much it hurts when we have to let them go. Very, very hard to keep on living without them.
Rest in peace sweet Mojo.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Mary, I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Mojo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Mojo. Mary, we will be here to help you with your journey of grief..... there is comfort in being with ones who understand and have been there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Mary, I am so sorry you lost your Best Friend.
I will keep you in my prayers. ((Hugs))
Rest in Peace Mojo.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of Mojo's passing. My heart goes out to Mary at such a difficult time. I hope she knows he was met by all of our "angels" who went before him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read of the loss of Mojo. May he rest in peace.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is so sad. Mojo was a special boy. Keeping Mary in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Mojo


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

RIP Mojo, so sorry for your loss Mary.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mary...my heart is with you now...what a difficult thing to have to do. It is one of the toughest and selfless things to do......run free sweet Mojo!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this news. I will light a candle for them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mojo-my thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. I know all our Golden Angels were lined up to welcome him. 

Godspeed sweet Mojo, you were loved very much and will be missed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Such sad news to hear of his passing... Run free at the bridge, Mojo.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to read about the loss of beautiful Mojo. It's so hard to loose them. RIP Mojo.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. Mojo will never be too far away and soon enough you will be with him again. Prayers to you during this hard and awful time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

My heart goes out to you and Mojo will always be with you-watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge-Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets at the Bridge are keeping him company!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Mojo

***There are additional condolences in this thread for Mojo.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/103614-help-my-precious-golden-sick.html


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Mary- I am sooooo sorry. Rest in Peace Mojo and Run Free at the Bridge.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Breaks my heart. I hope Mojo and my Bo (who we lost at nearly the same time) are playing together and having a great time. Mary - he was a special boy and he will always be with you.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone....to say my heart is broken is a massive understatement...will write more later, I am trying so hard to get a grip, I am just so devastated and lonely for my special boy. I am glad he isn't suffering, and know that at the rainbow bridge he can breathe again, run and play and not worry about me all the time...thank you so very much for all of the love and support you all have shown, I honestly am embarrassed to say that if it weren't for all of you I think I wouldn't have made it past the first night, I really don't think I would have, life just seemed unbearable without my boy. It is so beyond weird trying to function without him right by my side...but you do it, you don't have a choice...I just never ever could envision having him two short weeks ago, and now he is just gone. So much happened the last day, I cant even write about it now it is so upsetting but when he finally laid down and wasn't suffering I was so relieved for him, I truly was. God bless you all and God bless my special boy Mojo, the light of my life...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mary, it's good to see you post here again.

It is so so hard trying to adjust to the loss of someone special in our lives. When Carmella died I'm embarrassed to admit that I cried for weeks and ate very little the first couple of weeks she was gone. I was very depressed and upset and angry. And even nowadays sometimes when I think of her I get a little teary eyed, but the pain is gone. I now can remember her and the wonderful memories we shared without feeling hurt or angry. I promise you that one day you will be able look back at Mojo's life and feel happiness that he was part of your life.

You're grieving now, and it's right and natural. Over time the pain will lessen. Perhaps one day you will be able to welcome a new golden into your life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mary, bless your heart. It is the hardest thing ever to release them from their illness and pain, but also the greatest act of love...... to take on their pain so they can be free of it. We will be here for whenever you want to talk, scream, cry, whatever the moment brings. Hugs


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Mojo at the bridge


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks again....was just reading about a Golden girl who needed to be rehomed for HD, I would take her in a minute if I could. I would never part from her, ever. It is ironic how life is, I wouldn't give up a minute with my golden, not ever. Hope she finds a great home. I really do. It is sad to be on this forum because I miss him so much, but it is so sad when I close out and he isn't here either...cancer sucks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

So glad you are here. Coming to this forum and others has helped me deal with much pain in my life: the loss of my parents, the loss of Snobear and Smooch and the loss of my job.

There is a dog out there just waiting for you and you for it. Mojo will help you find him/her. You should call Alesia, too.

P.S. Our Snobear was gone overnight and Smooch was gone in two weeks. Like you, I am so glad they are not in pain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MaryLovesMojo said:


> Thanks again....was just reading about a Golden girl who needed to be rehomed for HD, I would take her in a minute if I could. I would never part from her, ever. It is ironic how life is, I wouldn't give up a minute with my golden, not ever. Hope she finds a great home. I really do. It is sad to be on this forum because I miss him so much, but it is so sad when I close out and he isn't here either...cancer sucks!!


 
Mary, there is also a forum member who desparately needs to rehome her male Tucker. He needs to be an only dog but is a wonderful guy and is 4 ( I believe). The forum has helped transport several dogs cross country so if you find one elsewhere don't let that stop you. If you'd be interested in Tucker, I'll find the thread and link it here. Blair is a long time forum member and wonderful dog mom.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...04302-brokenhearted-i-need-rehome-tucker.html


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to read all of these post. I hope that all our love and caring will give you some strength. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Mojo.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Mojo. Hugs to you Mary. RIP Mojo, have fun at the bridge with all of our wonderful Golden friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mojo*

Mojo

You know how much your Mom loved you and we love you, too!
We will keep an eye on your Mom!


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all...finally taking the time to stop crying long enough to read everyone's posts...what an amazing group of selfless people on this forum...I am so beyond grateful that I found you...I hope that I can be of help to someone on here who, like me, found the site in desperation and panic and complete fear....someone who needs a shoulder to cry on or an encouraging word. It is great to be able to sign on here and smile at all the funny stories, and cry for those who are sad like I am, and pray for those who are scared like I was....before I found this, I just held my boy with the heaviest heart and sheer terror that I would lose him, never be able to cope with it, it was awful. I don't know what I would do without you all. I miss my boy so much, so so so much that I would go crazy if it wasn't for you.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

We are all here to help, Mary. We know the pain and the grief. I don't know when it will get easier, but I know that it will eventually.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope you are having better days too...love the pics of Bo, I think of you often...can't wait to see your new baby!!! What a wonderful thing to look forward to, I hope it makes your days brighter, I know how much you miss your best friend. I wonder if they knew how special they were to us?? I am guessing Mojo would have tried to get away with more, if he knew he could...


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Rest in peace Mojo...you will be missed =(


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally had the courage to read these...thank you so much...I miss him so much....I thought it would get easier but it doesn't...thanks for understanding, everyone gets over things fast when it isn't their true love, their best friend, everyone says it is just a dog, and he wasn't just a dog, he was my everything. Thank you for understanding that. I just can't believe he is gone still. The Fed Ex guy came today and I instantly went to call Moj, he always brought in the packages...every time I bring in a grocery bag or even grab my purse, I look for him, I mean seriously am I losing it??? I call his name like ten times a day for everything, it is such a habit, he was ALWAYS with me. Oh well, anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone for posting all the wonderful messages on here, I did read some when he passed but I had to stop, and I know I have to get past this so I am reading them now. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

No, you aren't crazy. I call Tucker, Smooch sometimes, or we call Tonka, Snobear.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I have found that it is easier to deal with the "ghosts" if you get another dog. The new dog will never replace the one you are missing but it will give you a new purpose and will definitely be a wonderful thing for the dog, especially if you adopt from rescue.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

RIP Mojo. ((Sending Hugs))


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Volunteering at the Golden Fest at the Spanish Point (Osprey, Florida) next weekend, with the rescue that helped me get Mojo to the oncologist. I want to be able to give back, they helped me so much. I don't know how it will be, spending all day with all of those Goldens, but I am going to try!!!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Good for you Mary! I hope you can bring back some success stories of adopted goldens to us...pictures if you are able! I'll be thinking about you! K


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

That sounds like a great time, Mary. I'm sure there will be difficult moments, but you'll have a day filled mostly with love and happiness.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you lots of slopy wet kisses at the event this weekend!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Mojo.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

*One month today....*

To think that one month ago today, I was still sitting with my boy at the vet, still with hope he would pull through...it seems like a lifetime ago and yesterday all at the same time. 

I miss you Mojie sooooooo much I can't stand it. I love you every second of every day, and I would give anything to have you back.

You are in my heart, you ARE my heart, forever.

xoxo love Mom xoxo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

So sorry that when I posted a month ago, I got the date wrong. 

Mojo crossed to the Rainbow Bridge on Oct. 5th.

I know that my Smooch and Snobear are running with Mojo as we speak.


That sounds like a fun event you will be attending with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida!!


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Karen...just picturing Mojo running again makes me smile, especially with your pups. Thanks.  

I am selfish and wish her were here!!! But if he had to be anywhere else, that is where I would want him to be.


----------

